# Bell Super DH!!!!!!!!!!!



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

LBS, please promptly cancel my Leatt convertible full face order I placed last night.....

Will be waiting for this one. Bell checking all the boxes. Nice.

Bell Super DH: Neuer Full Face-Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Also: https://www.bellhelmets.com/news/all-new-2018-mtb-helmets/#.WY3UFlUrLZQ


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes. I've been looking for a helmet with abnehmbarem Kinnbügel for quite some time.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> Yes. I've been looking for a helmet with abnehmbarem Kinnbügel for quite some time.


Lol, check out Google Translate. It's 2017, bruh!

Also, here ya go: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bell-launches-3-new-helmets-for-2018-first-look.html


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

no thanks, would never rock any of those "convertible" types when I want a real full face.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Lithified said:


> Lol, check out Google Translate. It's 2017, bruh!
> 
> ...


I want the real thing, not some translation.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Bell invited MTBR upto Whistler to ride some preproduction samples with the engineering team. Just submitted my first look/ride review to the editor man. I'll post a link when it's live. It's a rad helmet.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

When riding up to do our local DH, it was either suffer in the tropical heat sloggin up in full face helmet, ride up no helmet and carry the full face, ride with two helmets or one of these "fake" DH helmets. I love them. Saved my face from scratches last week. Granted it was mild crash, only surface scratches and bark, but i am glad i had it. Looking fotward to this new helmet, looks like it might be my next one!


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I'm not seeing much of an improvement.. but maybe that's just me? Seems fairly similar to the Leatt, though I still like Leatt's face anchor a lot better. Also unless they adjust the large size, it won't fit on my head without an XL option. Bell always runs crazy small..

As for "Real DH helmet", if you're riding "Real DH", you'll be shuttling or running a lift and it won't matter. For the rest of us that ride 20-30 mile trails with a mix of XC to "holy crap that's a trail?", convertibles are great. Even a full face that'll take an impact then brake is better than no helmet, or sporting a XC/Trail lid when you could have picked one of these up for the occasion that you do need it.

Take that as you will from someone that knocked six teeth backwards lol


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Namlehse said:


> I'm not seeing much of an improvement.. but maybe that's just me? Seems fairly similar to the Leatt, though I still like Leatt's face anchor a lot better. Also unless they adjust the large size, it won't fit on my head without an XL option. Bell always runs crazy small..
> 
> As for "Real DH helmet", if you're riding "Real DH", you'll be shuttling or running a lift and it won't matter. For the rest of us that ride 20-30 mile trails with a mix of XC to "holy crap that's a trail?", convertibles are great. Even a full face that'll take an impact then brake is better than no helmet, or sporting a XC/Trail lid when you could have picked one of these up for the occasion that you do need it.
> 
> Take that as you will from someone that knocked six teeth backwards lol


Completely agree. The place for a convertible is where the alternative is a half shell. If you're riding true DH, get a DH helmet and move along. Nothing to see here.

Anyways, improvements....the two biggest I see.

1. MIPS Spherical. Huge improvement I think and it's two fold. It provides a dual density type of construction, good for both low and high speed hits. Love it! Secondly, it gets rid of the regular MIPS slip plane and instead has this ball in socket type of connection. This is my own speculation but I think this will make the helmet "stay put" better during tumbling wrecks. I've had my MIPS Super 2 basically rotate off my head before.

2. The apparent beefing up of the chinbar. I guess I haven't read abt the Super 2R chinbar breaking, but it definitely is flexy. I think this (and getting DH and BMX certd) is a positive change.

Then little stuff like the fidlock, which I got to check out last week in person and it's awesome.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Full-Face-Helmets,52/Bell/Super-DH,20088#product-reviews/2864

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Namlehse said:


> I'm not seeing much of an improvement.. but maybe that's just me? Seems fairly similar to the Leatt, though I still like Leatt's face anchor a lot better. Also unless they adjust the large size, it won't fit on my head without an XL option. Bell always runs crazy small..
> 
> As for "Real DH helmet", if you're riding "Real DH", you'll be shuttling or running a lift and it won't matter. For the rest of us that ride 20-30 mile trails with a mix of XC to "holy crap that's a trail?", convertibles are great. Even a full face that'll take an impact then brake is better than no helmet, or sporting a XC/Trail lid when you could have picked one of these up for the occasion that you do need it.
> 
> Take that as you will from someone that knocked six teeth backwards lol


I guess you have never raced Enduro. A lot of the park stages are on "real dh" along with a few thousand feet of climbing. Helmets are mandatory often with no place to swap. I think the Fox proframe is probably the best compromise out there but I still prefer a "real" helmet. I've had a rampage pro carbon that had good ventilation. Just retired that from a crash and now have a 100% aircraft but haven't gotten to use it yet. I guess I've never wanted a full face on anything that wasn't a real DH trail either though.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

Nearest thing to "downhil"l in the area https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/6571533/lake-leatherwood We don't have "Parks". We have huge wildernesses with zero cell coverage and 20 mile hikes to roads.

Still have tons of enduro races, almost all of which have racers with two piece helmets or non-full face. You won't survive long in this heat and humidity otherwise. I mostly sell Bells with a mixture of Giro Switchblades. Kodiak Tough - If you're curious.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Or you just ride a well ventilated, light ASTM 1952 certified helmet and not have to deal with removing/putting on a chin bar.

MET Parachute or Fox Proframe.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Why does every thread about a convertible full face spiral down this hate trail. If you don't see the merit in these helmets, move on. For a lot of people, they will either wear a half shell or a convertible full face. More protection is better than less. Move on peeps!

Overall, lots of good reviews popping up about this helmet. Can't wait to pre-order.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Lithified said:


> Why does every thread about a convertible full face spiral down this hate trail. If you don't see the merit in these helmets, move on. For a lot of people, they will either wear a half shell or a convertible full face. More protection is better than less. Move on peeps!
> 
> Overall, lots of good reviews popping up about this helmet. Can't wait to pre-order.


Hmmm.. why even post to a public forum then if you aren't looking for opinions? Why not move on over posts like mine if you're so confident in your solution?

I've seen a few of these convertible helmets break (switchblade and bell super). Including the older bell that my wife owned. They're a solution for someone pretending they need/want a full face, who are probably the people who would benefit from a real full face the most. Then when they land on their face it snaps off and they still break their teeth. Just my opinion of course... on a public forum designed to share opinions and ideas. 

You're serious when you say "there's lots of positive reviews of this helmet" too? Paid reviews since it isn't even available yet you mean.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Streetdoctor said:


> Hmmm.. why even post to a public forum then if you aren't looking for opinions? Why not move on over posts like mine if you're so confident in your solution?
> 
> I've seen a few of these convertible helmets break (switchblade and bell super). Including the older bell that my wife owned. They're a solution for someone pretending they need/want a full face, who are probably the people who would benefit from a real full face the most. Then when they land on their face it snaps off and they still break their teeth. Just my opinion of course... on a public forum designed to share opinions and ideas.
> 
> You're serious when you say "there's lots of positive reviews of this helmet" too? Paid reviews since it isn't even available yet you mean.


Right on man. Moving along. My bad.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Lithified said:


> Why does every thread about a convertible full face spiral down this hate trail. If you don't see the merit in these helmets, move on. For a lot of people, they will either wear a half shell or a convertible full face. More protection is better than less. Move on peeps!
> 
> Overall, lots of good reviews popping up about this helmet. Can't wait to pre-order.


Why does someone pointing something or disagreeing out equal hate?


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

When i shuttle our "fake" DH trail (which way back was once used as a World Cup DH trail) i do use a full face. But our after work session we "earn or turns" and climb the road. Our whole crew has switched to convertables. Heck Of a lot more comfortable. Granted none of us have crashed big time to vouch for their effectiveness. Like i mentioned, i did crash a week ago, only enough to scratch visor and pick bits of tree bark out of the chinbar buckle. So id say it did at least save my face from getting scratched.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

root said:


> When i shuttle our "fake" DH trail (which way back was once used as a World Cup DH trail) i do use a full face. But our after work session we "earn or turns" and climb the road. Our whole crew has switched to convertables. Heck Of a lot more comfortable. Granted none of us have crashed big time to vouch for their effectiveness. Like i mentioned, i did crash a week ago, only enough to scratch visor and pick bits of tree bark out of the chinbar buckle. So id say it did at least save my face from getting scratched.


When you say a heck of a lot more comfortable, have you ridden in a Parachute or Proframe?


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

OK, I am seriously considering one after my last crash. I have a half lid and a full face. Most of my rides are with the half lid. Full Face is for shuttle days and days when I feel like being silly.

Now, are there any crash reports, pictures etc regarding the Super 2 and 3r?
I tried the leatt on, its extremely nice, but I dont like the fit. I prefer the fit of the Super.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Ordered one an just got it in today. Fit for the top is great and I love the idea of spherical mips, but the strap just isn't going to work.

Doees no one at Bell have an Adam's apple? How do they expect anyone to be able to look down with such a chunky magnetic clasp in the middle of the strap?

Would have loved it if the straps were a little further forward, the clasp didn't need to be centered, or even if the closure didn't protrude down and backwards so much.

Also a little disappointed in the quality control -- one of the two pads at the back of the harness was missing:








Blaming QC since it was drop-shipped directly from Bell, it wasn't loose in the box, & there's no adhesive residue to indicate that it was ever attached.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Any updates from owners who've been using this>?

Have a switchblade now and would love to hear real world feedback


----------



## Pb-2-Au (Sep 9, 2014)

I ordered a Super DH a few days ago so unfortunately I can't offer any real-world feedback at the moment...but give me a few weeks!

Either way, I'm also interested in hearing your experiences with this helmet.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

I tried one on an it's a very nice helmet. I feel the new MIPS spherical has some real advantages compared to either the Leatt or Kali designs where they have the rubber inserts. The issue with the inserts is you need to be a perfect fit for the each insert to sit flush on your head. While the MIPS spherical is like have 2 shells, the inner sitting on your head and the outer that absorbs the rotational and impact forces. The only other design that similar is the 6D.

I'm still deciding on if I get this helmet, but it fit my roundish head a lot better than the Leatt, which seems to be a better fit for oval and egg shape heads.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bell Super DH on SALE - 25-40% OFF*

I just ordered mine. Jenson, Backcountry, Amazon all running a sale 25-40% depending on color. Great price for a probably the best convertible helmet out on the market.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

smoothmoose said:


> I tried one on an it's a very nice helmet. I feel the new MIPS spherical has some real advantages compared to either the Leatt or Kali designs where they have the rubber inserts. The issue with the inserts is you need to be a perfect fit for the each insert to sit flush on your head. While the MIPS spherical is like have 2 shells, the inner sitting on your head and the outer that absorbs the rotational and impact forces. The only other design that similar is the 6D.


I agree with this. I'm more confident that this design will work as intended than I am that my Kali Interceptor's will. (And I think regular MIPS is snakeoil.)

After a few months' using the Super DH as my daily halfshell and occasional fullface, here's my take.

Pros:
- has a premium quality feel
- great initial comfort for me
- installing and removing the chinbar is quick and dead-simple

Cons:
- In half-shell mode it sits too low in the front for me, during rides I'm always trying to push it back up out of my vision (never had this problem with other helmets).
- The tops of my ears rub against the shell to the point that the helmet becomes unpleasant to wear after an hour of riding (never had this problem other half-shells).
- Less ventilation than most half-shells (required for DH certification).
- It's big. This is a function of the dual-shell design, same as the 6D but maybe not quite as big. The greater shell size could reduce its concussion-reducing effectiveness, at least in theory. Also, you ain't winning any trail fashion contests in it, and if you're vain you might feel silly wearing it as a halfshell. 
- Also, Bell's parent company makes assault weapons but said in May they're going to sell off Bell. That's a con for me, YMMV.

Even though I'm fairly maniacal about wearing the best concussion-risk-reducing helmet I can find, I reluctantly stopped wearing it as a halfshell after a couple months due to the fit and comfort issues, but I still use it as a fullface.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

@OMB- thanks for your real world review. Really good insights


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I just picked up my Super DH (40% off at jenson, so it was cheaper than the super 3r is usually). I haven't had the chance to take it out yet, but figured I'd give what little feedback I could.

I agree with most of the below, but thought I'd add this for anyone else interested.

-It is very comfortable, and easier to get sized correctly on my head than the super 3r I tried on. The circular adjuster at the rear was easier to access/manipulate, and the fit seemed more uniform.
-Now that the previous poster mentioned it, I am noticing some slight contact of the tips of my ears in the helmet. This might be problematic. Perhaps enough to make me send it back. I'm sitting around wearing it now to see if it causes irritation after an hour or more.
-The spherical mips is easy to see working. Seems like a better design than "vanilla" mips imo.
-Fit and finish is overall good. However the paint on the chinbar isn't as good as the rest of the helmet. Its not a functional problem, but worth noting.
-I don't have a problem with how it sits in half shell mode. Perhaps it fits my head a bit differently, but I don't feel like its falling forward on me at all.
-It does look a bit rediculous in half shell mode. It is way bigger than any half shell I've ever seen, and way bigger than the super 3r. I will admit to feeling a bit self concious wearing it like this.
--I read some reviews of people saying that it looked better than the super 3r in half shell mode. However, when I opened the package and saw it without the chin bar on, I was surprised how large it looked. So maybe people in those reviews are used to way larger helmets than I am?
-In half shell mode, the part where above/in front of the ears where the chin bar mounts is in my peripheral vision, and on my helmet, painted white, so they're pretty noticeable. I'm sure eventually I'll get used to it, but for right now, its a bit weird.
-Magnetic clasp is easy to do/undo, but it is a bit bulky.It is much easier to pinch between my chin and neck (for what its worth, I do also have a prominent adams apple) than a normal buckle. I'll have to see if it gets in the way when I actually get out and ride it.

I'm expecting to use it in full face mode most of the time, and so the DH cert made a difference to me over the Super 3r. But depending on how I like it after some real use, I may end up with something else for half shell mode (perhaps a super 3r, or similar).

Bottom line, I do like the helmet, and have no problem with it. With the sale price, it made sense to pick up over the super 3r, and I have no regrets. I'll try to check back here after a few rides if anything else becomes apparent.



OldManBike said:


> I agree with this. I'm more confident that this design will work as intended than I am that my Kali Interceptor's will. (And I think regular MIPS is snakeoil.)
> 
> After a few months' using the Super DH as my daily halfshell and occasional fullface, here's my take.
> 
> ...


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Good feedback Old Man! I just got mine as well and will take the maiden voyage this weekend.

End of the day fit is king for any helmet and YMMV for everyone. I agree the ear clearance is minimal compared other half-shells or even like the Leatt 3.0 design. However, I am not noticing any issues with it coming down or rubbing. Will see if that happens on the trail.

I also agree about Vista Outdoors issue on weapons. I debated long and hard about this, but given the alternatives (I already tried the Leatt 3.0 and it was a terrible fit, while 6D and Kali only have half-shells) and Giro is also owned by Vista Outdoors I ended up pulling the trigger on the Super DH with the current discounts.

The other point, I'll like to dig into is weight of helmet vs safety. Obviously you don't want the weight flop around or tire your neck while riding. But I'm not sure I buy into the theory that heavier helmet is more dangerous. If so, wouldn't MX, motorcycles also have vent-full drilled out helmets for lighter weight as well? In fact if you dig a bit, lighter helmets tend to be more dangerous due to the harder foam used so they can still pass all the certification tests. Theoretically weight can be dangerous if it is a solid mass causing more momentum impact to your head. But the extra mass in helmets are either due to more foam to dissipate the impact and in the case of MIPS spherical or 6D design additional dissipation of rotational and sheering forces as well.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

How is sizing for you guys

Im in the top end of the Medium and the small end of the large.

My Giro is down to the last knotch of adjustment...


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

ehfour said:


> How is sizing for you guys
> 
> Im in the top end of the Medium and the small end of the large.
> 
> My Giro is down to the last knotch of adjustment...


My head measures 58cm and went with medium and fits near perfect with good amount of adjustment still available in either direction. Other brands like Leatt, Specialized, and Bontrager (medium is a bad fit - I would need to size up to Large and the shape would still be bad). I think it's due to the shape of your head. I feel Bell fits a rounder head. While the other aforementioned brands fit oval/egg shaped heads better.

Ideally you should try them on. But given the small amount of ear clearance as Old Man mentioned, I think sizing up would likely be a bad idea for the Super DH as likely the larger shell size, will sit even lower on your head.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

ehfour said:


> How is sizing for you guys
> 
> Im in the top end of the Medium and the small end of the large.
> 
> My Giro is down to the last knotch of adjustment...


I'm pretty close to the same size as you then, possibly a bit larger. My head measures at 23.5in (~59.7cm), and I went with the large.

I ordered it sight unseen, but after trying on both the medium, and large Bell Super 3r at a local store. The Super 3r shows similar sizing, and the medium fit me ok, but the large was more comfortable, and had more adjustment in either direction. That is the reason I went with the large Super DH.

For what its worth, I sat in house with the super dh on for about two hours yesterday (yes, I looked absurd, but wanted to know if the ear thing would bother me at all before I went out and rode with it/couldn't return it). If I was paying attention, it was fairly easy to notice, but never really bothered me.

I ended up adjusting the cradle a bit longer (the part in the center of the helmet where the pads say "height adjust"), which effectively makes the helmet angle forward a bit more than it was, and that alleviated most of the sensation for me. If you have the ear clearance issues, and haven't done this already, give it a try and see if that helps.

At this point, I plan on keeping it. If I have problems with ear contact in the future, I feel like simply adding 1/8in of padding under the top pads would likely give me enough lift to not have any contact at all.

Hopefully that helps some .


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Just reporting back on my maiden ride on chunky steep fast enduro terrain. 3.5hrs on the trails, 2700 ft of climbing and descending in 75-80F mostly shaded weather. Did about half the ride in half-shell and half as fullface with chinbar on and did both configuration both climbing and descending.

Long story short this is a great helmet. Not the hottest weather but my head was cool with or without the chinbar. It didn't bounce around nor did the MIPS slip on chunky stuff as a halfshell and is rock solid as full-face - sight lines were good in either configuration and I didn't have any issues with rubbing my ears or pushing on my glasses. I plan to ride this as my only helmet for everything from XC to bike parks. Might even use it for my commute as well.

YMMV on sizing and fit. So take each review (including mine) with a grain of salt. As mentioned before I think Bell fits rounder heads better and indeed the amount of ear clearance is less than other helmets out there. If you are between sizes - sizing up might become an issue if you also have large ears. Best to try the helmets before buying, or buy from a place that has a good return policy.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok I'm a few rides in on my Super DH after retiring my very faithful old Super 2R. I love everything about this helmet thus far besides 2 things.

The first is driving me crazy and that's the noise. The 2 seperate layers of EPS rub and make a hell of a lot of noise over anything but smooth terrain and it's amplified tenfold with the chinbar on. I'm contemplating using a tiny dab of hot glue in a few places to isolate this movement just enough to stop the noise but allow it to breakaway in the event of a crash. I realise this is a very drastic and disappointing measure.

The second issue is the rear latch for the chinbar, it's completely plastic and very tight fitting and can be difficult to unlatch. I also have concerns about the longevity of this latch. 

Otherwise I the first and finish are fantastic and I'm happy with my purchase. But that noise must be addressed somehow soon.


----------



## Signman62 (Apr 29, 2018)

After smashing my face up last weekend I've been thinking about the Bell DH.
Only on a forest trail but caught fallen tree and over I went.

Smashed mouth into tree trunk hidden in the under growth..not pretty !

I was wearing a TLD A2
Have a D3 full full DH / park day's.

The TLD Stage is looking more an more interesting.
Anyone tried one or have one on their radar ?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ocnLogan said:


> ...I ended up adjusting the cradle a bit longer (the part in the center of the helmet where the pads say "height adjust"), which effectively makes the helmet angle forward a bit more than it was, and that alleviated most of the sensation for me. If you have the ear clearance issues, and haven't done this already, give it a try and see if that helps...


If it's anything like my Super 2R, that height adjust feature will start slipping after no time at all. It did on mine anyway. Now my helmet is always in a default full forward position.

I have had 2 bad crashes this year. I am going to replace my helmet. Just looking at options but I must say that overall, I am not overly impressed with my Bell, compared to Giros and other helmets I have had in the past.

If I stick with Bell, I will need to decide between a Super DH and Super 3R for aggressive trail use.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

I recently picked up a Super DH. Got mine for $180 on Jenson USA. I have only worn the bucket without the chin bar on trail rides so far and it is extremely comfortable. I haven't adjusted any of the pads, just opened the box, popped it on, and tightened up the chin strap a bit. GRPABT1 up above said his makes a lot of noise - mine is quiet as can be.

Only issue I see is that it's a bit heavy at 551 grams, even without the chin bar. But I knew that going in. Compared to my old Specialized helmet, I feel a hell of a lot more secure with the added side and back of the head protection. I've been riding in high-90's to low 100's here in AZ and the vents seem to work pretty well. It's certainly not a cool helmet but it's also not roasting my brain. I opted for the Super DH because I like to bomb down fire roads and mountain trails as well and I welcome the added safety of a full-face. At $180 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Fit is much better for me with DH than with the Super3R. Much more snug and secure. #R was to round.
Visor is bigger too.
My ears are ok, but I too find it sits too low in the front, its not uncomfortable, but it’s intruding into my field of vision in half shell mode. In Full face it’s not as big a deal, since trails are normally points down,a nd I wear goggles


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Went to an LBS close to me

Tried on both Medium and Large, for sure Large is the way I need to go

with the M half of my chin was below the chinbar


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I finally got a few rides in with mine, thought I'd share some feedback.

I rode about 17 miles with it this last weekend, most of it in full face mode, but with ~3 miles of ascending (~1kft) in half shell mode.

The helmet does still barely touches my ears. Enough so that I'll probably try to find a bit of extra padding that I can stick in the top to lift it up a touch (1/8in would likely do just fine). Its less noticable in full face mode for some reason, maybe because of my expectations (its more normal for ears to touch in full face helmets, as you know, your ears are covered), or perhaps the weight of the chin bar rotates the helmet a bit and it clears the ears better.

There is some noise in the helmet due to the mips design. Its only really noticeable while on smooth trails though, at least personally. As soon as things get more interesting, I'm too focused on the trail to pay attention to any noises that the helmet makes. That, and of course the hub/tires/brakes/wind/chain are all making a lot more noise too. So whatever the reason, I have no memory of hearing the noise on any decent, and honestly, "most" of the time. Once you start noticing it though, its hard not to think about it.

I have a friend that just picked up a Super 3r, and when comparing the two hand in hand, the DH is much more substantial. The thickness is the main difference. The shell is just deeper/thicker. The chin bar design is slightly different, and the chin bar is more rigid. The DH is also fairly noticeably heavier as well. So the DH certification definitely cost some weight/size. Hopefully its worth it when you crash though.

The temps have been pretty cool, with my rides in ~55-65f, so I'm not sure how well it breathes, but I can say that while I was moving, I never really thought about the helmet, which is how it should be to me.

So far, still happy with it. With long climbs the ability to take off the chinbar is actually pretty nice because its much more breathable, but then you also still have the protection on the downhill.

Will be interesting to see what they change for the theoretical at this point "Super DH2".


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

ocnLogan said:


> I ended up adjusting the cradle a bit longer (the part in the center of the helmet where the pads say "height adjust"), which effectively makes the helmet angle forward a bit more than it was, and that alleviated most of the sensation for me. If you have the ear clearance issues, and haven't done this already, give it a try and see if that helps.
> 
> .


The height adjust pads- mine came installed all the way forward (Towards the visor) if I move it back, does it adjust the fwd or rear tilt


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

ehfour said:


> The height adjust pads- mine came installed all the way forward (Towards the visor) if I move it back, does it adjust the fwd or rear tilt


Height adjust pads? Do you mean the cradle adjuster under the pads?

If thats what you mean, I'll have to check when I get home, but I think this is how mine came.

When I adjusted mine, I moved the adjuster farther back one notch. This tilted the visor forward/down ever so slightly.

Now that I've had the helmet for longer, I am still happy with it. It does make a bit of noise, that can be irritating if I'm in the right mood, but its usually only when I'm focusing on it. The ear clearance is also a minor annoyance, but so far hasn't actually been an issue.

Other than that, its comfy, seems to breathe well, and generally seems to disappear (meaning, I don't think about it at all when riding... which I think is a good thing).


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

ocnLogan said:


> Height adjust pads? Do you mean the cradle adjuster under the pads?
> 
> If thats what you mean, I'll have to check when I get home, but I think this is how mine came.
> 
> ...


Oh I thought the height adjustment was the "H" style pad at the top of the cradle..can you adjust the cradle itself?









What I need to do, is figure out the best way to remove and reattach the chinbar, sitting around the house...its not easy to do


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

ehfour said:


> Oh I thought the height adjustment was the "H" style pad at the top of the cradle..can you adjust the cradle itself?
> 
> View attachment 1224819
> 
> ...


Its right under the pads there.

The best way I can describe it is kind of like the cheap baseball hats, that have the plastic straps on one side of the rear closure that have holes, and plastic studs on the other side that fit through the holes to give you your fit.

That same style mechanism is directly under the pads that velcro on. So just pull the pads, and you can adjust it as needed. IIRC, there was 4-6 "holes" worth of adjustment under there.

And putting on the chin bar does take some practice. I personally rarely use it in half shell mode though, unless I'm doing a long sustained climb. And there I put it back on at the top, as I'm usually taking a break, putting on pads, etc, so its no big deal to put it on at the same time.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

This helmet is awesome. Huge improvement over the 3R.

It's not compatible with some sunglasses, curved temple pieces and/or the protuberance above the brow may not work out. 

The 2-layer spherical MIPS thing may make this the best helmet to be wearing in a crash. I'd love to get a comparison with something like the 100% Aircraft, which I also own, because besides protection from penetration I'm not sure how the 100% could be much better. This assumes the jawpiece can't be ripped off the Bell too easily, which I think is the case as the 3R didn't have this issue, it was just too flexible. The Super is much more rigid.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

ocnLogan said:


> Its right under the pads there.
> 
> The best way I can describe it is kind of like the cheap baseball hats, that have the plastic straps on one side of the rear closure that have holes, and plastic studs on the other side that fit through the holes to give you your fit.
> 
> ...


Cool thanks!


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,

Considering a Super DH, trying to decide between it and a Fox Proframe.

How is the Super DH for climbing with the chin bar on?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Considering a Super DH, trying to decide between it and a Fox Proframe.
> 
> How is the Super DH for climbing with the chin bar on?


Ventilation in general in the Super DH is better than any helmet I've ever had. Air seems to flow through it even at climbing speeds, much better than the Super 2R I had. I'd imagine breathing is better with the proframe but that's because it has a massive, (and frankly dangerously large) opening in the chin bar. I don't really notice much if any breathing restriction in the Super DH though but I rarely use it during climbs. I hook the chin bar around my down tube and resting on top of my fork crown.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Considering a Super DH, trying to decide between it and a Fox Proframe.
> 
> How is the Super DH for climbing with the chin bar on?


Climbing ventilation in the super DH is very good.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

Just received my Super DH. Still trying to control my screams inside me.

Anyway i realise 1 side of the chin bar clip has abit of freeplay when open and the other side is firmer. Is it ok?


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

The chin bar clip? You mean the one of the clips on the side? Or do you mean the chinbar itself has some play?

I haven't noticed any difference in "play" on the clips themselves, and I absolutely do not have any play in the chinbar when it is installed properly.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

ocnLogan said:


> The chin bar clip? You mean the one of the clips on the side? Or do you mean the chinbar itself has some play?
> 
> I haven't noticed any difference in "play" on the clips themselves, and I absolutely do not have any play in the chinbar when it is installed properly.


It is the clips on the side. 1 side feels tighter than the side with more freeplay.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

shamonsteer said:


> It is the clips on the side. 1 side feels tighter than the side with more freeplay.


I'd only be worried if there is any play once the chinbar is on, personally, as that is when it matters. Without the locking mechanism engaged, I think the play is just determined by how tight that rivet is. And rivets aren't known for always being exactly as tight as the next one.

So yeah, as long as it locks fine, I wouldn't worry about it.

If it bothers you, perhaps I'd reach out to Bell and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Ze_Zaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Considering a Super DH, trying to decide between it and a Fox Proframe.
> 
> How is the Super DH for climbing with the chin bar on?


Have a look at the TLD Stage helmet, its the lightest full face on the market, massive ventilation, a lot of customization with the pads, ASTM certified.
https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/stage-helmet-stealth


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

stiksandstones said:


> Have a look at the TLD Stage helmet, its the lightest full face on the market, massive ventilation, a lot of customization with the pads, ASTM certified.
> https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/stage-helmet-stealth


I have the Stage and it is an awesome helmet! It breathes just about as good as my half helmet. Only thing you really notice is the cheek pads. Bad part about convertibles is it is only a matter of time before you get too lazy to keep taking it on and off. The Stage honestly breathes well enough that the chin bar doesn't need to come off.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

ocnLogan said:


> I'd only be worried if there is any play once the chinbar is on, personally, as that is when it matters. Without the locking mechanism engaged, I think the play is just determined by how tight that rivet is. And rivets aren't known for always being exactly as tight as the next one.
> 
> So yeah, as long as it locks fine, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> If it bothers you, perhaps I'd reach out to Bell and see what they have to say about it.


Yea. its tight when its locked. will observe it more when out riding. thanks ocnLogan!


----------



## regiobike (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is mine









TB3 CC, SCOTT GENIUS, COMMENCAL META


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

One thing to be aware of for people who are considering the Bell DH helmet:
If you ever intend to do any racing in this helmet check with your local association if it is allowed. In Australia the Bell (and all other removable chin bar helmets) are allowed for enduro racing but to race a MTBA sanctioned Down Hill race (club racing included) you must wear a "Down Hill rated hemet with a NON-REMOVABLE chin bar". This has caught quite a few people out - from the clubs/organisers point of view their hands are tied - you are not covered by insurance if your helmet has a removeable chin bar even though it is down hill rated so no racing allowed.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

shamonsteer said:


> It is the clips on the side. 1 side feels tighter than the side with more freeplay.


Double check they have the same size cheek pads installed. And you can swap in the thicker pads if needed.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

smoothmoose said:


> Double check they have the same size cheek pads installed. And you can swap in the thicker pads if needed.


hi there. its not the padding. it is the clips that clip the chinbar to the top shell.


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Can anyone who previously owned the Super 2r weigh in on sizing of Super DH?

I had a Super 2r in Large because the medium was crazy small. 

So I tried both a large and medium in Super DH and the medium felt a bit too small but the Large feels way too big. 

Do I get the medium with the assumption that the padding will compress as it breaks in, thus making it a bit roomier? 

Any other input regarding sizing?

Thanks!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Master Slater said:


> Can anyone who previously owned the Super 2r weigh in on sizing of Super DH?
> 
> I had a Super 2r in Large because the medium was crazy small.
> 
> ...


I ran a Large 2R and usually had the dial 90% of the way open (100% in winter with a hat).

I run a Large Super DH and I'm in the middle of the dial. So I see your pickle. However I wouldn't bank on the pads "breaking in".... Sorry I can't offer much more. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Slater (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok, so at least I know I’m not crazy and the Large Super DH is actually “larger” than the Large Super 2r. That helps at least. 

I’m gonna have to get the medium and sit around with it on to see if it creates any hotspots or discomfort. And go from there cuz I had the dial on the Super DH almost all the way in and there was a lot of room between the eps and the front/sides of my noggin...


----------



## m789 (Jul 19, 2013)

Same here, 

Have the large 2r, bought the large dh, tried it and took it right back and exchanged for a medium. 

Fit of dh is better than the 2r (especially the half lid) 

Squeezing my head into the fullface dh is muchas harder (it is narrower by the ear sides) but once on it is top. 

After some fiddling i can now also attach the chinbar on without taking the halflid of my head on the dh also (has quite sturdier sistem of buckles, a bit harder to connect them "blindfolded")


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi all!!

I would like to know how do i do a gopro visor/front mount and a chin mount for Super DH. Any pictures and instructions to share?

Thank you!!


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

Anybody else having issues with the helmet being squeaky?

I just purchased a Super DH and its pretty squeaky, especially at slow and mid-speed. When I’m flying, the squeaks get drowned out by other noises.

I can’t decide if mine is defective or if it’s just inherent in the MIPS Sperhical design?

TIA for feedback.


----------



## shamonsteer (Nov 21, 2018)

Serotta b1kr said:


> Anybody else having issues with the helmet being squeaky?
> 
> I just purchased a Super DH and its pretty squeaky, especially at slow and mid-speakers. When I'm flying, the squeaks get drowned out by other noises.
> 
> ...


I had mine for awhile and it doesn't have that squeaky noise. Maybe a tiny little bit squeaky but because of the fast rides, i hardly notice it.

why don't u take it to the shop u bought to check it out?


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Serotta b1kr said:


> Anybody else having issues with the helmet being squeaky?
> 
> I just purchased a Super DH and its pretty squeaky, especially at slow and mid-speakers. When I'm flying, the squeaks get drowned out by other noises.
> 
> ...


Mine is a bit noisy, but nothing crazy. Like you said, its much more noticeable at lower speeds. Once you speed up, you can't hear it at all. I guess I typically just tune it out, and don't think about it while riding.

However, I've noticed that *if *I notice it, I can't help but keep noticing it for a while. I get like hyperfocused on it. At that point it is annoying, for sure.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

I looked around and a few others have posted they had the same issue. I bought it online from Evo, so I’m thinking I will head to a shop or even Evo and see if other Super DHS have the same issue. Though most shows around here is still ski mode. 

I did call Evo and they said I could return it. I also called Bell and they said it shouldn’t be squeaky.

Option B? Fox?

Option B will be the Fox.


----------



## bike man (May 5, 2020)

should I get the super dh or should i get one open face and one fulface


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

bike man said:


> should I get the super dh or should i get one open face and one fulface


Super DH if you have to pedal, Full 9 or similar if not, imo... I own both.


----------



## bike man (May 5, 2020)

I ride trail and dh with chair lifts


----------

